
Does your company use Python? The Python Software Foundation wants to know. - VanL
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dHlwaUxIY2g0ZXpUMk4tREZDSTY3bkE6MA..
======
plinkplonk
I wish there _were_ good companies in India using Python. Most companies
claiming to do so just tack on Python to a long list of languages they use and
don't really use it significantly. I know great programmers who would kill for
a decent paying job in Django/Python.

The "do crap work outsourced to India" idea is what the Indian software
industry is built around. Lots of java/dotnet.Some Ruby on Rails, thanks to
the marketing of RoR. Very little python. :(

~~~
donw
Not to sound like, well, everybody else on the site, but if you think there's
a market for it, why not start up an Indian Python consultancy?

Hell, even "Indian Python" _sounds_ cool.

~~~
kirubakaran
Or "Indian Rock Python"

"One of the unique features of the Rock pythons of India is that they can
raise their body temperature above the ambient level, through muscular
contractions." <http://www.iloveindia.com/wildlife/indian-snakes/python.html>

------
koenbok
If anyone involved is reading this, it would be nice to have an option for the
Netherlands. You know, where Python was _invented_ ;-)

~~~
paulgb
I see "The Netherlands/Belgium" on the list.

edit: Saw VanL's comment, looks like he meant to reply to this thread. That
was a fast fix.

------
bmelton
My submission, with some information omitted:

As a federal IT consultant, I have built a number of utilities for <a
government entity> that either use Python directly or leverage bits of Python
code in order to make another product work. One interesting bit in particular,
I whipped up a 13 line Python script to monitor each side of a load balanced
cluster for uptime, properly shutting down the relevant Apache instance of a
side if its Weblogic portal instance was not responding, and redirecting
traffic to the other side. This need was present as there was no facility in
either the multi-thousand dollar Cisco Content Service Switches fronting the
servers, nor the multi-million dollar AquaLogic portal behind them.

------
CaptSolo
a good idea.

but there are some countries/regions still missing from the "Regions" drop-
down list which, being a required field, might prevent people from these
countries filling out the form.

e.g., Ireland, Greece, ...

------
sri
how do we know it is by the python software foundation?

~~~
VanL
Hmm. It is, but right now I can't prove it. I will see if we can get the
survey promoted on the PSF blog or on python.org.

Update: See the front page of PyCon.org: <http://us.pycon.org/2010/>

~~~
VanL
Update 2: See also the PSF blog: [http://pyfound.blogspot.com/2009/08/in-
search-of-success-sto...](http://pyfound.blogspot.com/2009/08/in-search-of-
success-stories.html)

------
VanL
<blink>. Missed that. The form has been updated.

